
Why Facebook's Zuckerberg Wants More Government Regulation - andrenth
https://mises.org/wire/3-reasons-why-facebooks-zuckerberg-wants-more-government-regulation
======
orev
In addition to the three reasons from the article, there’s also the case of a
level playing field. If Facebook were to impose its own limits that other
companies are not bound by, they would be tying one hand behind their back
while other companies would not have the same limitations. They would be
voluntarily helping their competitors. Regulation would help to keep everyone
on a level field.

------
devoply
then i blame the government when things go wrong.

